# Hawaii 5-0 Reboot: Doomed from the Start



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I thought that the casting of Alex O'Loughlin as Steve McGarrett in the CBS re-boot of Hawaii Five 0 was good casting and bode well for the series. Adding Danier Dae Kim as Det. Chin Ho Kelly was more good news...

Today, some genius rat brain decided that Taryn Manning would be a good female lead for the series.

Another new show bites the dust.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Who is she? I know that question only further proves your point Larry, but still who is she?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This is Taryn Manning on a good day... she does a lot of indie crap and is good at drugged out hooker roles. She has some talent and a lot of other actors think well of her work.. but this isn't her role...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Any actor who has 10 movies in the to be released, post-production, and filming categories must do something right.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> I thought that the casting of Alex O'Loughlin as Steve McGarrett in the CBS re-boot of Hawaii Five 0 was good casting and bode well for the series. Adding Danier Dae Kim as Det. Chin Ho Kelly was more good news...
> 
> Today, some genius rat brain decided that Taryn Manning would be a good female lead for the series.
> 
> Another new show bites the dust.


What, you mean the show HAS a female lead?

I want a show like the original, where all the women were either victims, villains, girlfriends or bit parts/extras. And maybe once in a while, law enforcement.

Okay, just kidding, but it will seem pretty strange with a girl in the clubhouse.

I am definitely hoping that they cast as many beautiful Hawaiian girls as possible as extras.

Keith


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know who any of those people are.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Alex O'Laughlin:










Daniel Dae Kim:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't understand why they try to recast classic roles. If they want to do an update on Five-0, fine, but create new roles for whoever might have taken the unit over after McGarret, Williams, Kelly and the others retired.

That's why Star Trek worked. They created Picard, Sisko and Janeway instead of trying to recast Kirk. Spock and Scotty made guest appearences that provided continuity.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I don't understand why they try to recast classic roles. If they want to do an update on Five-0, fine, but create new roles for whoever might have taken the unit over after McGarret, Williams, Kelly and the others retired.
> 
> That's why Star Trek worked. They created Picard, Sisko and Janeway instead of trying to recast Kirk. Spock and Scotty made guest appearences that provided continuity.


That makes too much sense. You can't disappoint a whole generation if you do that.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I don't know who any of those people are.


I'm with you. Even the pictures didn't help.

The chick has a Farah Fawcett look about her. Might be just the hair.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I don't know who any of those people are.





armophob said:


> I'm with you. Even the pictures didn't help.
> 
> The chick has a Farah Fawcett look about her. Might be just the hair.


OK couple shows for Alex : _Moonlight_ and _Three Rivers_.

Daniel Dae is on a little show called _Lost_.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Why did they even bother to have Chin Ho change his name to Kam Fong?

On the other hand, there were probably a bunch of Hawaiians watching the show, thinking, "Jack Lord as Steve Magarrett. Why not, Steve Magarrett as Jack Lord?"

( I think Dennis Miller came up with that one)


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> OK couple shows for Alex : _Moonlight_ and _Three Rivers_.
> 
> Daniel Dae is on a little show called _Lost_.


That explains it then. Never watched any of the above.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I don't understand why they try to recast classic roles. If they want to do an update on Five-0, fine, but create new roles for whoever might have taken the unit over after McGarret, Williams, Kelly and the others retired.
> 
> That's why Star Trek worked. They created Picard, Sisko and Janeway instead of trying to recast Kirk. Spock and Scotty made guest appearences that provided continuity.


I completely agree.  That is why I could never enjoy the new Battlestar Galactica. As you said Star Trek worked, Stargate also worked, and even though the show was crap Knight Rider was still believable as Michael Knight's son


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Why did they even bother to have Chin Ho change his name to Kam Fong?


Kam Fong was the actor that played Chin Ho Kelly


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Are they going to replace Danny with McGarrett's sister? Is she gonna be a cop? Is he gonna say "book 'im, Sis?" If she replaces Danny but isn't a cop is he gonna say "book 'im Chin?" Just doesn't have the same ring as "book 'im, Dano" now does it?


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

This show ended 30 years ago, so at least half the audience will have little or no memory of the original. As long as the produce a good show, I don't think the producers will have too much trouble with deviating from the original. I'm curious, though if they'll use the "Book 'em Dano" line or drop it all together. It's a classic hook, so I hope it pops up every now and then.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

My favorite "Book 'em" sequence was when McGarrett had three people booked by three different detectives, one right after another. First, he had Dano book the major criminal, then, when some pest who had been making a mess of his pursuit started congratulating him on that arrest, he said, "Book her, Chin, for hindering apprehension", and then, when a third person said she deserved it, McGarrett said, "And book him, Ben, for___ . Then he blurted out, "Book all of 'em!" 

They'll have to say, "Book 'em", just like all the 007s have to say, "The name's Bond....... James Bond"

Very few people who saw the movie, "The Fugitive" had seen the TV show, and among those of us who had, I don't think any were disappointed by it.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

wandering off topic...
Will fans of The A-Team be upset (or are they already) when the movie comes out? And speaking of George Peppard, I loved him in Banacek and wish they'd remake that series...


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

http://news-briefs.ew.com/2010/03/05/scott-caan-hawaii-five-o/


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Some good news... Grace Park (Boomer from Battlestar Galactica) has been added to the cast.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> http://news-briefs.ew.com/2010/03/05/scott-caan-hawaii-five-o/


Hmmmm, Scott Cann as Danno. This cast is getting a bit heavy on familiar faces. It's harder to buy into a new show when the actors remind you of their previous roles.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I think the show will be worth watching for the scenery if nothing else! It ought to look good in HD.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

longrider said:


> I completely agree. That is why I could never enjoy the new Battlestar Galactica. As you said Star Trek worked, Stargate also worked, and even though the show was crap Knight Rider was still believable as Michael Knight's son


I am having a hard time remembering any successful (domestic) series revivals. BG did so so. Jury's out on "V". I am sure I forgot some. Spin offs would not count. Though Grace Park is plus for 5-O.


----------

